# template source



## wejmking (Nov 28, 2008)

I've never done template work, but my granddaughter wants her initials in a piece i'm doing for her. Is there a source for momogram templates. Since this is a first for me, any suggestions on how to do this?
Regards,
Pete


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure how small the initials need to be, and I've never used one of these, but I've seen these at the big box stores a couple of times: Turnlock Router Signcrafter LINK


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Here's an idea!*

Welcome Tex-Pete, I haven't done any lettering but i think that unless you are going to do a lot of that work, i would make a template. Here is what you would need. Buy the letters from the hardware store, that you need and in the style that you like. Use a scroll saw, or insert jig saw/ with fine blade, upside down in a captive holder. Get the bit that you want. (mostly a pointed style) Trace the letters on a piece of hardboard, temper board ,ect Carefully cut the letters out and make that they are smooth cuts. Install a collar on the router that the bit just slides through .It must not touch the router bit when the router is running. Now, take the template and attach it onto a scrap board with 2 face tape. practice cutting and adjusting the router for the best depth and check that when routed out, that the letters when finish, look good, and the collar moves through the template with out any hang-ups. Once you are satisfied with the results, you can letter the project, or any project that you make. 
Now, i have stated how i would attempt to do it. I am sure that others will post there reply,and you can pick the one that sounds the best. I have been told that others can explain better than i, so i hope that this will help you get you started on the best path for you:happy: :yes4: 
You can also do a search on the forum, and iknow that more information will pop up


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

If you want to do a simple monogram you can pickup the templates below,and do it with your router ,it's a very easy job and you can do a nice job 

I do recommend the MilesCraft setup ,it will come with all you need to get the job done. 

Router Letter Template Set
MLCS dish cutters, V-groove, sign lettering router bits, router letter template set

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1212 Sign Pro Router Signmaking Jig: Home Improvement

========


tx-pete said:


> I've never done template work, but my granddaughter wants her initials in a piece i'm doing for her. Is there a source for momogram templates. Since this is a first for me, any suggestions on how to do this?
> Regards,
> Pete


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Choose a suitable font on the computer in word
Size and oversize. print out onto paper. Use this as a template to stick onto polycarbonate sheet, or even MDF or ply for a one off. Remove inside using a scroll saw or what ever you have. Use something like the MLCS inlay set to route the wood and make the contrasting infil.MLCS router inlay set


----------



## wejmking (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the suggestions.

Pete


----------

